# 04 Touareg - "Running Gear Fault"



## lappy (Mar 16, 2007)

I bought my loaded v8 new in 04. A couple of years ago i started getting a warning notification "Running Gear Fault Workshop" on the display. This occurs about half the times that I drive the car. I have had the vehicle to the local dealer service department several times regarding this issue, but they don't seem to have a clue.
Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: 04 Touareg - "Running Gear Fault" (lappy)*

Well it could be a few things... There is currently an open recall on 04's with air I believe... I was getting a lot of running gear faults and it turned out to be a bad piston ring in the compressor, also I had a bad module...Both replaced under warranty. The problem is the dealer had to keep the rig until they could get the fault to occur, then they pulled the codes. I would bite the bullet and leave it with them....


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: 04 Touareg - "Running Gear Fault" (lappy)*

This is a frequent problem with the 04's. Many here have been linked simply to low battery voltage which triggers the fault. You might try to put a good slow charge on the battery to see if that lleviates the problem. Some have had wiring harnesses replaced with good results. 
My 04 did have a serious problem with the fault resulting in the replacement of the rear drive shaft, but there was a definite chirping in the drive train while in motion. 
You can search the forum with the fault warning and get many threads about the problem. With this info in hand, the dealer should be able to resolve under warranty.
Rick


----------



## Twin Turbo V10 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: 04 Touareg - "Running Gear Fault" (Rickanns)*

Yup, from experience...
There is a recall on the air compressor and the battery cable.
Should have no problem having it fixed for free.


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 04 Touareg - "Running Gear Fault" (Twin Turbo V10)*

The problem is very easy to diagnose on your own before you waist your time bringing it to the dealer.
Simply monitor the analog volt gauge just to the right on your cluster.
With everything ON such as heated seats, wiper, heater blower (usually your A/C compressor is on because people foget to hit the ECON button) and all your lights,,, you should see around 14 volts on your volt gauge. If below 13.8 volts you have a problem.
If you don't have a very close 14 volts the problem is either the negative battery connector at the negative battery post or the negative battery cable body stud or the postive cable from the alternator.
To check the negative cable on your own,, simple add a temporay wire ground to the negative Battery POST,, not the battery POST CLAMP,, I repeat the battery POST. All you need is a wire added between a good body ground and the battery post. If the ground is bad,,, with your tempory wire the gauge should reach 14 volts. If nothing changes,, the problem is on the positive cable.
On the positve cable,, if you can reach the back of the alternator postive and add a wire and touch the positve battery post,, good for you. It's tough.
If you're still stuck, bring to dealer. There's a tech bulletin on this.
If you have a VR6 with XENON lights, you may need to upgrade your alternator with the V8 alternator per a seperate Tech bulletin.
Good luck,
Werner


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 04 Touareg - "Running Gear Fault" (AusSalzburg)*

I had that on my 04 -- it was a faulty Air COpressor--they fixed it--then the massive Email noted recals cam out a few months back and they did something else to my air compressor and it now kicks in a lot more. 
On my error--I noted it wouldnt go to the Xtra Off Road level when system had the error.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: 04 Touareg - "Running Gear Fault" (AusSalzburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AusSalzburg* »_
[...]
Good luck,
Werner


*Hi Werner*,
Please contact me by IM (yours seems to be disabled unfortunately).
Thanks,
Wolfgang


----------

